# Update to the old Pedometer



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 29, 2009)

Tracking your activity levels automatically:

http://www.fitbit.com/

Supposedly, this thing clips to your clothes and you wear it all day long.  Then get within 15 feet of the base station and it gathers the data and uploads it, where you can review things like your distance walked, calories burned, sleep, etc.

Not too expensive, either.

Unsure if it works or not, but it seems like a logical progression of the old Pedometer that supposedly kept track of how far you walked.

Thoughts?


----------



## Lynne (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd love to have something like that.  It sure would be interesting to see the readouts after martial arts classes.

It would provide the motivation to be more active during the day.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, it is like a reasonably priced version of Body Bug.  I imagine Body Bug will have to either lower their price or up their game considerably.


----------

